# My Wife's Cousin Harvey



## clee01l (Aug 29, 2017)

Well she does have a cousin named Harvey.  And it was from him that I learned that Tropical Storm  Harvey was headed our way. It seemed ironic at the time.    Harvey got stronger and went onto shore a few miles from my Sister in law's beach house.  It surely sustained major damage if it is not destroyed.
For 5 days (so far) it has rained at my home in the Houston area  My home is at 53' ASL and water has never exceeded 50'ASL in the area.  This time it did.   On Sunday when water started coming through the doors and walls, My wife and I sought higher ground with a neighbor in a newer home.  Water was door ro door and 3  feet deep at the curb.  I made several trips bringing supplies from my house to our refuge.  My wife got a boat rid across the street. During the day, boats plied our neighborhood.During the night, the water receded revealing the street once again  Today (Monday)  both the refuge neighbor and I decided to seek alternatives that included electricity.  So, for the first time in what seems like ages, I have internet and time for internet.   You probably won't see much of me around her for a few weeks as there is considerable demands on  my time for the near term.  Will need to decide if my home is repairable and probably will need to find temporary lodgings.
I'll be back  when I can.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 29, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Well she does have a cousin named Harvey.  And it was from hime that I learned of Tropical Storm  Harvey. It seem ironic at the time.    Harvey got stronger and wen into shore a few miles from my Sister in law's beach house.  It surely sustained major damage if it is not destroyed.
> For 5 days (so far) it has rained at my home in the Houston area  My home is at 53' ASL and water has never exceeded 50'ASL in the area.  This time it did.   On Sunday when water started coming through the doors and walls, My wife and I sought higher ground with a neighbor in a newer home.  Water was door ro door and 3  feet deep at the curb.  I made several trips bringing supplies from my house to our refuge.  My wife got a boat rid across the street. During the day, boats plied our neighborhood.During the night, the water receded revealing the street once again  Today (Monday)  both the refuge neighbor and I decided to seek alternatives that included electricity.  So, for the first time in what seems like ages, I have internet and time for internet.   You probably won't see much of me around her for a few weeks as there is considerable demands on  my time for the near term.  Will need to decide if my home is repairable and probably will need to find temporary lodgings.
> I'll be back  when I can.


Cletus,

I think you have your priorities right.  Good luck with all your challenges.  And keep us posted.

Phil Burton


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh wow, sorry to hear that Clee! We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 29, 2017)

Indeed we will. Stay safe!


----------



## davidedric (Aug 29, 2017)

It makes all seem real when it affects someone you know.  Stay safe.

Dave


----------



## Gnits (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you for letting us know.

There is an Irish blessing  “go n-éirí an bóthar leat” which very roughly translates into English “may you have a successful journey”. A translation of a section of this blessing may give a better sense it’s meaning.

_May you have a sucessful journey.
 May the wind be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
the rain fall soft upon your fields. And until we meet again,
may God hold you in the palm of his hand._


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 29, 2017)

Hope all works out well for you, Cletus.


----------



## Cerianthus (Aug 29, 2017)

Good luck to you and yours!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 29, 2017)

Good luck and best wishes. I hope you can get things cleaned up as soon as possible and return to a normal life.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 29, 2017)

How awful for you and your wife, Cletus. I do hope you're able to get life back to normal before too long.

John


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 29, 2017)

Like everybody else said. Stay safe.


----------



## stevevp (Aug 29, 2017)

Sad news. Keep well and best wishes to you and family.


----------



## ST-EOS (Aug 29, 2017)

Take care, be safe I hope you get some clarity on the way forward with your home Cletus.


Sent from somewhere in Gods County using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Aug 30, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Thank you for letting us know.
> 
> There is an Irish blessing  “go n-éirí an bóthar leat” which very roughly translates into English “may you have a successful journey”. A translation of a section of this blessing may give a better sense it’s meaning.
> 
> ...


This (in English) is one of my guides for travels. My wife and I exchange it  at the start of my solo trips...   Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ian.B (Aug 30, 2017)

keep safe mate; don't stay away for too long or this place will getting flooded with unanswered dramas


----------



## rjalex (Sep 9, 2017)

Cletus even though we have never met and probably never will I really wish to send you my warmest regards from Rome hoping you will manage to get back to normality as soon as possible and yourself and your loved ones all keep safe.


----------

